# .t.o.n.y.'s proper Big Turbo TT Build ( pic intensive )



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello friends! 

Ive been on vortex for a long as i can remember. Ive had many projects over the years and I thought I was finally done....

Well we are never really done are we lol, so I sold my crazy big turbo A4 project and bought a TT!

Check out my "builds" link to see more of what Ive done and what to expect from this thread. 

So I bought this 2001 Audi TT 180hp 5-speed quattro car. 








http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae348/tonyinserra/Audi%20TT/395C0A33-4645-4C7F-
-685EFE171220_zpskkj6lnw1.jpg





My plan is simple, good power and great handling. That said I started on the wheels and suspension first. 

I went with Rotiform 18x8.5" INDT wheels






GruvenParts adjustable rear upper and lower arms.


Installed along with H&R adjustable coilovers and rear sway bar. 


INNFAB tubular front control arms and PowerFlex lowering strut mounts along with new ball joints, tie rod ends and Gruven sway bar links.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Im completely behind on this build thread as far as progress on the car. Ive got a TON to share but it'll come in waves so i can keep this thread organized. 

I sourced a BigPort AEB head, and quickly began its rebuild with upgrades. 






After tear down and A LOT of heated parts washer time. 


I immediately began cleaning up the intake valves. 




Ferrea stainless exhaust valves to handle the boost im going to throw at this thing. 


Intake and exhaust valves all ready for lapping 




New valve seals set








Complete Integrated Engineering valve springs and titanium retainers






I purchased JE FSR pistons in 81mm stock bore 9.25:1 compression. 




I sent them out for ceramic top coating and ultra slick skirt coating.


Now, time for the bottom end. 














Long block complete, along with IE intake manifold and JDL Tubular exhaust manifold. 


Euro shaved valve cover modified for added crankcase ventilation. 






Gates timing belt, new timing tensioner and roller with Eurospec Adjustable cam gear. 


Hybrid Oil pan.


Modified turbo oil drain.


034motorsports turbo oil feed fitting and block breather adapter.






I sent my turbo manifold out for ceramic coating and valve cover and intake manifold out for powercoating.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Now for the Turbo, I went with the BorgWarner EFR 6758. I also had the exhaust housing ceramic coated.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

:thumbup: Sweet build bro


----------



## Audifan7868 (Apr 17, 2016)

What's you thoughts after driving a4,Then driving tt?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

benzivr6 said:


> :thumbup: Sweet build bro


Thanks man



Audifan7868 said:


> What's you thoughts after driving a4,Then driving tt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Its an adjustment lol, two different worlds.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

ok guys, engine update: 

I got my first batch of items back from coating. 


Purchased a NewSouth gasket




Bolted on the valve cover and Intake manifold. 


Time to bolt on the turbo. 








Bosch 1400cc injectors ready to go in. 


As well as lower temp thermostat


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Keep it coming!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## Audifan7868 (Apr 17, 2016)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> Its an adjustment lol, two different worlds.


What car is overall better handing car?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Keep it coming!


Absolutely!



Hostile said:


> Wow. :thumbup:


Thanks!



Audifan7868 said:


> What car is overall better handing car?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh The TT hands down, the only reason I got one.

My A4 had everything you could upgrade handling wise and handled awesome, but its no TT.


----------



## Madriverarms (Aug 24, 2017)

*A good thread*

It'e been a long time since I did any serious wrenching but I am currently looking for an early TT project so this thread is great inspiration for me!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to see quality builds like this still taking place here! Gorgeous car and build, looking forward to the end result. :beer:


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Awesome build!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Looks great so far. With all you're throwing into it, you should make up some hardlines for oil and vac to the turbo, would make a much cleaner setup than those braided lines up high for the top mount turbo. What head gasket is that, obviously not OEM?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Liking where this is going :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

20v master said:


> Looks great so far. With all you're throwing into it, you should make up some hardlines for oil and vac to the turbo, would make a much cleaner setup than those braided lines up high for the top mount turbo. What head gasket is that, obviously not OEM?


He kept the stock bore so could it just be an oem gasket that he's sprayed with that coper head gasket sealant stuff?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

The EFR has an internal wastegate, but your exhaust manifold has a provision for external. I'm curious how that works.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

npace said:


> The EFR has an internal wastegate, but your exhaust manifold has a provision for external. I'm curious how that works.


Its a JDL T3 turbo manifold with a 38mm V-band wastegate port. Im using a tapered T3 to T25 adapter and using a 38mm wastegate V-band block off. This way If i decide to go bigger later its as simple as swapping components out.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Its a JDL T3 turbo manifold with a 38mm V-band wastegate port. Im using a tapered T3 to T25 adapter and using a 38mm wastegate V-band block off. This way If i decide to go bigger later its as simple as swapping components out.


Makes sense.


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

We need OP to give updates ! 

Looking like a very quality build. Lots of high end parts


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

MaSeDoGG said:


> We need OP to give updates !
> 
> Looking like a very quality build. Lots of high end parts


Soon! Just another few weeks, I just opened up my own shop so i'll have tons of updates on all my builds by next month.


----------

